# Unemployed Terry Porter is bitter but well-compensated



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Unemployed Terry Porter is bitter but well-compensated



> The Milwaukee Bucks are going to pay *Terry Porter* $1.5 million not to coach next season.
> Not a bad deal, huh?
> Porter is looking forward to it, for the most part. Fired after two seasons coaching the Bucks, Porter will be able to spend more time with his wife, *Susie*, and their children, ages 13, 9 and 8. The ex-Trail Blazer great will be able to tee it up at Milwaukee’s Ozaukee Country Club a little more often — at least until the weather shuts things down this fall.
> “In 20 years, I’ve never gone through a fall not having to worry about a training camp as a player or coach,” says Porter, 42, who played the first 10 years of his 17-year NBA career in Portland. “I’m looking forward to getting reacquainted with my kids. They’re at a fun age now. I’ll sit out the year, do some things and see what happens.”
> ...


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

It was a pretty ****ty thing of Milwaukee to do to him, but atleast he has more times with his kids, and damn..1.5 for not doing anything this year, thats great. I'm happy for ya Terry.


----------



## PartisanRanger (Oct 24, 2004)

Haha, I'd take $1.5 mil for doing absolutely nothing.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

They shouldn't have fired him.


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

TheATLien said:


> They shouldn't have fired him.


Yeah. What were the Bucks thinking?


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

vigilante said:


> Yeah. What were the Bucks thinking?


They were thinking that Porter is a bad coach. If it wasn't true, he would be the coach in Portland or Seattle right now.


----------



## Chapter29 (Jun 28, 2005)

I am not certain a bad coach. He was brought up way to fast IMO, and was very raw. Stott's on the other hand has a tremendous amount of assistant coaching experience and deserves to be a head coach.


----------



## KJay (Sep 22, 2002)

vigilante said:


> Yeah. What were the Bucks thinking?


 you asume they think.


----------

